# T2i vs T4i for sports



## brianftpc (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a friend that wants to buy my T2i bc I am upgrading to a 1D-X when it finally comes out. I see that the T4i has just been released and I dont want to sell her my camera if the T4i will actually b better for low light in an area such as a basketball gym. I also see that the T4i has continuous auto focus for video which would b a plus for her as well. Is the T4i worth getting over the T2i for image quality in a low light sports environment? The camera will b for personal use for family members that are playing and does not have to b of professional quality.


----------



## TheFarmer (Jun 9, 2012)

The T4i high ISO images that have been posted around the web looks promising. So it could be better in low light, but who knows until the units are actually reviewed and compared.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 9, 2012)

Image quality seems unlikely to be significantly different between the two. The AF system of the T4i is a step up, but in low light, performance will only be slightly better. AF during video may be the deciding factor.


----------



## DB (Jun 9, 2012)

There is a huge price differential between the T2i and the T3i, so presumably there will be a big step up again (probably +$150 more) for the T4i. Sounds silly, but is price a factor, just thinking of saving cash to pay for better lenses.

Here's my thinking, the improved continuous AF works best with the new STM lenses, now the 40mm pancake is inexpensive, however the 18-135 will be around $600 (more than a new T2i costs). Really what I'm saying is the following:

Old T2i + new lens Vs T4i body


----------



## imkev (Jun 9, 2012)

DB said:


> Here's my thinking, the improved continuous AF works best with the new STM lenses
> 
> I think for video it actually ONLY works with the STM lenses. If that is the case then no thanks. I agree, you have to pick between the T2i with a lens or 2 or just get the T4i body only for about the same cost. T2i is less than $500.00 refurb for the body or $560.00 with the kit lens from Canon.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 9, 2012)

brianftpc said:


> I have a friend that wants to buy my T2i bc I am upgrading to a 1D-X when it finally comes out. I see that the T4i has just been released and I dont want to sell her my camera if the T4i will actually b better for low light in an area such as a basketball gym. I also see that the T4i has continuous auto focus for video which would b a plus for her as well. Is the T4i worth getting over the T2i for image quality in a low light sports environment? The camera will b for personal use for family members that are playing and does not have to b of professional quality.



The increased fps could be a deciding factor for sports shooting


----------



## elflord (Jun 9, 2012)

TheFarmer said:


> The T4i high ISO images that have been posted around the web looks promising. So it could be better in low light, but who knows until the units are actually reviewed and compared.



By DxO for example, as an alternative to fans claiming a 2 or 3 stop improvement (ducks for cover)


----------



## elflord (Jun 9, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Image quality seems unlikely to be significantly different between the two. The AF system of the T4i is a step up, but in low light, performance will only be slightly better. AF during video may be the deciding factor.



It will be interesting to see if they got that part right. Nikons continuous AF in video is awful. Sony's on the SLT cameras is somewhat better, as is that on m43 cameras.

It does appear to be the case that they designed some of their lenses with this in mind. I suspect it will only work well with lenses that are built with that in mind.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 9, 2012)

brianftpc said:


> I see that the T4i has just been released and I dont want to sell her my camera if the T4i will actually b better for low light in an area such as a basketball gym. I also see that the T4i has continuous auto focus for video which would b a plus for her as well. Is the T4i worth getting over the T2i for image quality in a low light sports environment?



Funny you're asking such a question if you are a future 1dx user ... anyway: imho the 650d is better in low light because of better pattern detection (cross type af points) which will make a difference if all af points are active. This plus more fps for sports plus video af which you're saying is wanted points strongly towards the newer body. 

Just be sure to relay the fact that the af servo system is still complete crap for shooting sports, I know because the 650d inherits the af system from the 60d I have. The 7d + large open aperture lens for precise af is the system you should recommend for sports, even if it's more expensive and hasn't got the latest video features.


----------



## aznable (Jun 10, 2012)

it would be better (i have a 450D and a 50D...the AF of 50D is definetly better expecially in low light situations), but as marsus said it's not the killer camera to shoot sports. i am think about to upgrade the 50d to a 7d or a 1dmk3....still undecided for the rare occasion i have to shoot sports


----------



## daviderock (Nov 18, 2012)

t2i is out of consideration for most people ,so l list the comparison of t3i and t4i
qucik look at the difference on t4i and t3i,
Canon EOS Rebel T3i Canon EOS Rebel T4i
18mp CMOS 18mp hybrid CMOS
DIGIC 4 DIGIC 5
TFT LCD Touch Screen
Max. approx. 3.7 fps Max. approx. 5.0 fps
6 raw/34 JPEG 6 raw/22 JPEG
3 inches 3:2 TFT LCD(1.04 megapixels) 3 inches 3:2 Touch TFT LCD (1.04 megapixels)
ISO 100 – ISO 6400 / 12800 (expanded) ISO 100 – ISO 12,800 / 25600 (expanded)
-0.5 to 18 EV -0.5 to 18 EV
0.85x/ 0.53x 0.85x/ 0.53x
63-zone iFCL 63-zone iFCL
Mono; mic input Stereo; mic input
470 shots 470 shots
5.1×3.8×3 5.1×3.8×3
March 2011 June 2012

sorry i can't upload the picture i shot.may you gays can find more on this.http://t4ivst3i.com/canon-rebel-eos-t4i-vs-60d-comparison/


----------



## Cory (Nov 18, 2012)

My T1i along with its 135 f2 lens is remarkable for indoor sports regardless of conditions. Getting world-class results. If I could only figure out which zoom to get for outdoor sports.
If you like, too, here's my indoor sports tutorial:
http://corysteiner.blogspot.com
It's all about the lens, I think, and I kinda like simple (as in T1i/T2i).


----------



## unadog (Nov 18, 2012)

The T4i is a **great** camera. T

The biggest advantage over the T2i or T3i for sports is auto-focus. No comparison! in my mind there is no question at all. Make sure to get feedback from people that have actually used both!

It has the 9 points, all cross auto focus system of the 60D, plus the double cross central. 

I was frustrated by the auto focus on the T3i. I **LOVE** my T4i. I had a 1DX for a few months and I actually prefer the T4i to the 1DX for everyday use! Although the 1DX is a much better camera in many ways of course.

The 18-135 STM is a decent kit lens. It is especially good for video. I am selling my camcorders and keeping the T4i to use in their place for all around, lower end video with the auto focus.

The touch screen LCD is very nice. The in camera multi-shot noise reduction, HDR, etc. are also nice, as is the face tracking auto focus.

No question in my mind! 

Best,
Michael


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Edwin Herdman (Nov 21, 2012)

Cory said:


> My T1i along with its 135 f2 lens is remarkable for indoor sports regardless of conditions. Getting world-class results. If I could only figure out which zoom to get for outdoor sports.


Try the 120-300mm f/2.8 OS. It is expensive though, and if you can afford that you probably would do well to look into a 7D as well. A cheaper zoom in that range is more likely; Canon 100-400mm could work, as could a 70-300mm.


----------

